# Are you Licensed....



## Tropical Roofing (Jan 18, 2011)

*Tell me what state you are in and let me know what the qualifications you needed to become a roofing contractor in your state if any...*


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

In Idaho contractors doing private, residential or commercial work are not required to have any license. However, if you want to work on a government project doing public work construction you are required to have a license. I don't do public work, so I can't tell you the ins and outs of it.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

In Alabama, buy what ever city you are working in business license and there you go, unless you are pulling permits over $10,000.00. Most of the knuckle heads around here do not even bother pulling a permit unless they get caught and shut down.

of course, around here....Bull is the fix all to the same knuckle heads.


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

That's the whole, "It's easier to ask foregiveness than permission attitude." I think that almost anywhere you go in the world you will run in to people that operate that way.


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

*Pa. Hic #*

Here in Pennsylvania we need whats called a > Home Improvement Contractors License, Like this PA HIC 0023456.

A person must submit, Liability Ins. Workers Comp. ( if they have employees) And there is a background check.
Tom Corbet was the Attorney General (now Governer) at the time, he was tired of all the scams going on.

The local Townships require for permitting, current Insurance certificates and the PA HIC license to be current.
All subcontractors must be licensed and listed on the cortract, with their HIC number.

The HIC number must be displayed on all advertizing, business cards, trucks, anywhere your business name is in print.

Helps level the playing field.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here in Minnesota you have to be licensed as either a general contractor or residential roofer to do tear offs. New construction you don't have to be licensed as the builder will pull the permit. 

You have to have a minumal of $300K in liability insurnance for a license. For new custruction all my builders ask for $2,000,000!

With a general license you pay into a bond pool which I want to say is $1-200 a year. With my roofing license got to have a $20,000 bond. With either license if you have employees you have to have a workmans comp policy. For new construction you have to have a workmans comp policy on yourself even if you don't have employees.

As far as commercial not 100% sure as I don't do any of it but want to say no state license but you may have to be licensed through some cities to do work.

Several years ago before the state license my father used to be licensed in several cities. It was basicly just paying $40-50 and getting your name in the system. Back then he used to get work from cities only after they found "roofer" replacing roofs wrong. One was a "roofer" putting plywood over 5 layers of shingles.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep, Florida here too... State license, GL and WC. 

State license is a 2 day test that is not easy, background check, financial stability proof and a bunch money...


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Nothing in TX. OK has just passed a 'registration act' that took effect Jan 1. At least it will require all roofers to be registered with a full background check, proof of ins and w/c with the state named as a cert holder. If someone lets their ins lapse...the state will make them inactive until they remedy the situation. There is supposed to be a consumer website where the public can look up roofers, their credentials, ins coverages, etc and whether they are in compliance with all the state agencies. It amazes me how far behind the times Texas is on this stuff. I think there are way too many large homebuilders that keep putting the brakes on licensure talk. They don't want the regulation.....it will only cost them money and headache.


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

Texas. Next to nothing is required. The contractors on the low end here and well...very low.


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of the requirements in Maryland?


----------



## FL Roofer (Nov 5, 2012)

FL you must be a Roofing Contractor. Even a GC can't do a re-roof and I'm not sure about a roof on a house that he's even building. I know that you can do the roof on a remodel. You can't even advertise without your roofing contractor license. They'll track you down and slap you with a felony and $5,000 fine if they want. I've seen inspectors shut people down for not pulling a permit many times. There's a few roofing companies around here that'll call OSHA or the permitting office if they see someone on a roof and try to bust them. We were tearing off an asbestos roof about a year ago and we got checked. Some roofing company called and tried to get us for not being properly trained or doing the tear off right, which we were.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

wow... sometimes im glad to be living in Canada as a roofer..... i was surprised to hear that in some areas you need to take out a permit to do a re-roof as one of the guys suggested. here in BC you need no such thing for a re-roof and we have done jobs well in excess of $1,000,000.00. Our liability insurance is what we decide to get coverage on but larger institutions require our liability to be $5,000,000.00 to $10,000,000.00. The kind of bonds you guys talk about i know nothing of either. We are asked to supply bid bonds for large jobs (usually over 150k or so) To be a roofer here you dont need to be certified for anything but you do need a city business license (75 bucks) and you are current with workers comp. Also if you are a torch on roofer you need fire insurance which you may not be able to get if you are a small outfit. It is not uncommon for roofers here to pay $100,000.00 a year for insurance.


----------



## Rooferpro75 (Dec 25, 2012)

*well*

In ct all you need do is apply. Anybody who has ever used a hammer can get a Hic license, but then one state over in mass they have to take a test from what i understand. But this state has lots of hacks lowballs it is sickening


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas everybody!
http://www.roofhelp.com/state_licensing_requirements.htm


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

*contractor Los Angeles*

Hi i think no one is having their license authority with them.As kadesmith said For doing government job only we must have lincense otherwise no need to roof small houses and shops and all.

________________________

contractor Los Angeles


----------

